# My cockatiels are not cooperative



## FrostBite (Jul 29, 2013)

So, it's been a week now, I now have one baby Lutino and one baby Pearl. 
I've tried to be as friendly as i can; always talk with them, treating them like a family member, spending more time with them, treating them etc etc
But, on the 2nd day, I did something foolish; I tried to grab and chase them inside their cage. Of course i had no knowledge and I got pretty curious. On the 3rd and 4th day too I idiotically did that and they got scared of me.

Observing the change in air, i stoped my actions and started talking with them more protectively and lovingly; and it worked a little maybe.

Now, they are comfortable enough to come out or stand on the cage door whenever I open the cage. They also seem to like my company, like whenever i sing, read a book etc they would come out of their cage, sit on top of it and listen eagerly.

So far good, now, when I try to nudge them to climb on my finger, they would try to bite or run away.

What should I do?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Check out our taming sticky we have here: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073 Remember to go at the tiel's pace and always end training on a good note. 

Another good tip is food bribery, found here: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=28661


----------



## WhiteCarnation (Jul 14, 2013)

With time everything works out. You've only had them for a week so i would wait a bit longer before moving forward, especially since you say that they run away from/bite your finger.

I would take it a step back and just try to feed them millet for a bit and let them come to you, not the other way around. As said before, with time it will all work out.

Personally, my tiel Jub had owners who've trained him before, so it only took 2-3 weeks for him to warm up to his new environment and me, and after that he happily stepped up, flew to me, and what not. Keep in mind that your birds may still be adjusting to their new home. 

My previous tiel, Dipper, was trained by me, and that took probably half a year. But after the long wait, it was all worth it!


----------



## Camtaro (Oct 19, 2012)

You're moving a little too far too fast honestly, but the best trick is food. One of my birds acts hysterical most of the time I try to pick him up (we believe it is because of possible abuse from some previous male owner, since he doesn't act that way towards my fiancee). He'll screech, bite, run, thrash, anything to get away when it's at it's worse, just from my hand moving towards it, but when I try with food (something out of their ordinary diet like a cheerio), he'll usually warm up to it, give me a chance to get close and bond. We rescued him about 6 months ago. He's about 5-10, was sheltered at a time, and has had previous owners.

So, long story short. Patience. This is a common problem.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

The trick is food, patience, and MORE PATIENCE!!! If you try to rush them it will set you further and further back. It's good that they come out of the cage when you open the door, and seem comfortable in your presence. You can try training them to step up on a perch you're holding, inside or outside the cage, to get millet. Simply hold the perch in front of the millet so they have to step up on it to get the treat. They may be ready for that, but if they are, then you can start slowly shortening shortening the perch each time, so that you're holding it close to you and they are getting closer to your hand. Eventually they'll be touching your hand, and you can try to phase out the perch entirely. But, I wouldn't ask too much of them at first. Just spend lots of time near the cage and talk to them, and go about your business so they see that you're not going to hurt them. It's taken my skittish female three whole months to decide I wasn't going to eat her, and this is with her watching all my other tiels climb all over me all the time. Just a week and a half ago, she decided to start approaching me on her own. But she still hates my hands. I'm not expecting that to change anytime soon. But, progress is progress! Patience and kindness pays off.


----------



## FrostBite (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks guys! Your opinions are extremely helpful! 
So, now I am trying with food and I'll wait, let see what happens; better not hurry.
Bribing them with food sounds good, cool, I'll try...


----------

